# Installing linux_base-fc4 on FreeBSD 7.2



## pralive (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi *g*uys,

I was trying to install linux_base-fc-4_16 from ports on *a* freebsd FreeBSD 7.2 system.But *I* got stuck on the ldconfig process.

Here is the output.

```
===>   linux_base-fc-4_16 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/rpm2cpio - found
===>  Patching for linux_base-fc-4_16
===>  Configuring for linux_base-fc-4_16
===>  Building for linux_base-fc-4_16
===>  Installing for linux_base-fc-4_16
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if emulators/linux_base-fc4 already installed
pkg_info: package StorMan-6.10-18359-x86 has no origin recorded
225338 blocks

Running linux ldconfig...
```
And it never completes. Now it*'*s been almost 24hr 24 hours and still no change.

Can someone help me please?

Thanks
Pralive


----------



## SirDice (Apr 8, 2013)

FreeBSD 7.2 has been end-of-life since June 2010. emulators/linux_base-fc4 is old and should not be used anymore (it will be removed from ports some time soon). Upgrade to 8.3 and use emulators/linux_base-f10.

http://www.freebsd.org/security/#unsup


----------

